# New Total Performance patches on Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds & Brass



## Spitfire Team (Dec 14, 2022)

Watch Spitfire Audio co-founder Paul Thomson, as he takes you through the latest update of Spitfire Symphony Orchestra.



This update (free to existing users) features a Solo Trumpet Total Performance patch and a Solo Flute Total Performance patch. Easy to play and ultra-intuitive, these instruments allow you to focus entirely on your composition, without the need to ‘stitch’ together performances.



Agile and intuitive, the updated Total Performance technology allows you to crossfade between the dynamic and vibrato, and gives you more detailed control over your performance. We’ve included a new play guide view to help you better understand the attack and overall functionality of the patch update.

Andy Blaney demonstrates the intuitive playing and overall improved control of dynamics and vibrato of the new Spitfire Symphonic update to the Total Performance Patch in Woodwinds and Brass.



Explore the updated Symphonic range​


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 14, 2022)

awesome! This is an amazing holiday gift. 🥳🥳Thank you for your continued support.
This update makes me excited for more about the Abbey Road Modular..!


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 14, 2022)

Awesome and really encouraging that they still do stuff like this. Wasn’t the brass update enormous? Like implying more than just one instrument update?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 14, 2022)

🙌


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

thank you for these wonderful updates. Looking forward to the other new patches for the rest of the instruments. 

UPDATE: i see the playguide now too (got an update today)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 14, 2022)

Good job, Spitfire!


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 14, 2022)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 14, 2022)

@Spitfire Team I noticed that you reduced the prices of the Symphony Orchestra range, even for the bundles (!). Is it only for this month? It's nowhere mentioned.


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 14, 2022)

Happy for those that own SSO. It leaves me feeling a little like BBCSO is kind of the forgotten middle child here, though. It seems like SSO is still the flagship behemoth, Abbey Road is the shiny new toy they're excited about, and BBCSO is the strange one off experiment they'd like to push under the rug. Shame for those that bought in to it.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Happy for those that own SSO. It leaves me feeling a little like BBCSO is kind of the forgotten middle child here, though. It seems like SSO is still the flagship behemoth, Abbey Road is the shiny new toy they're excited about, and BBCSO is the strange one off experiment they'd like to push under the rug. Shame for those that bought in to it.


well, BBC SO had quite a few updates/improvements (including total performance updates) already, where SSO didn't receive the same treatment. So i disagree on your feeling. SSO was more left out than BBC and AROOF the past few years, for significant updates anyway.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> @Spitfire Team I noticed that you reduced the prices of the Symphony Orchestra range, even for the bundles (!). Is it only for this month? It's nowhere mentioned.


Those are permanent


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Those are permanent


Really? How do you know? The individual sections have a reduction of 30 to 40 %. That's huge.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Really? How do you know? The individual sections have a reduction of 30 to 40 %. That's huge.


It's been a year at the same lowered bundles pricing, so that a permanent in my book. (individual libraries in the symphony series are NOT permanently lower priced, keep that in mind)
Examples of the bundles:
Symphony orchestra (standard) - used to be around 1600 bucks, now since over a year 1000 bucks.
Symphony orchestra complete - used to be around 2K, now now 1400 bucks.
Symphony orchestra professional - cannot see the current price, since i own that (site won't show price)

The pro addon reappeared a year ago, by that time the prices of all bundles of SSO (including the chamber strings edition) where lowered to the new pricepoints.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> It's been more than a year at the same lowered bundles pricing, so that a permanent in my book. (individuals libraries in the symfony series are permanently lower in pricing)


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.  I know that the bundles always were the same and never got further discounts. At the moment they do have.

I know the prices you mentioned in your examples. But right now they even lowered these prices (bundle is reduced by further 100 €), which has never happened before during other sales. Just wondering if this really is permanent or just because of the new updates? It's nowhere mentioned.


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 14, 2022)

A product like SSO Core/Lite/whatever with just those patches would be amazing. Sounds great.

Also - is Andy Blaney an FL Studio user?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.  I know that the bundles always were the same and never got further discounts. At the moment they do have.
> 
> I know the prices you mentioned in your examples. But right now they even lowered these prices (bundle is reduced by further 100 €), which has never happened before during other sales. Just wondering if this really is permanent or just because of the new updates? It's nowhere mentioned.


i don't see lowered prices in the bundles? (just checked, as far as it did let me see prices)
What i meant was: SSO contains of several libraries. Each one of those several libraries, e.g. symphonic strings, is not permanently discounted. So it's cheaper to buy a bundle than the individual libraries (even with discounts, during sales, on these individuals)


----------



## Henu (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh crap, so they didn't fix that trumpet after all? There's only update for SSW....

EDIT: What is this sorcery? I could swear I haven't updated SSB since the first performance patch and it suddenly works?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i don't see lowered prices in the bundles? (just checked, as far as it did let me see prices)


You could log out of your account to see the prices... all individual libraries are reduced by 30 to 40 % at the moment. The standard bundle is now at 889 €, the bigger ones also have discounts.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> The standard bundle is now at 889 €, the bigger ones also have discounts.


I see now, being logged out.
The current price must have to do with the total performance updates, i recon.
That is indeed a new thing, a discount on a "discount"


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Also - is Andy Blaney an FL Studio user?


Haha, seems like it. Who would have guessed, a daw not popular with orchestral music composers in general, being used by him. I would had guessed he uses: cubase, Logic, digital performer.. but looking at the screencast, it indeed looks like FLstudio.


----------



## Henu (Dec 14, 2022)

Speaking of Andy, he's using the trumpet and it has that new UI which my updated flute has- but my trumpet doesn't have it! Anyone else?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Henu said:


> Speaking of Andy, he's using the trumpet and it has that new UI which my updated flute has- but my trumpet doesn't have it! Anyone else?


something of the same (except i don't see both having the new gui on those patches)
See my post earlier. (i tagged spitfire support in that post)


----------



## Henu (Dec 14, 2022)

Ah, I missed your post! I didn't have either of those new UIs earlier as well, but I just got the email from Spitfire and went to see if there were any updates available, and there was for the flute now. And with that update I got that new UI version...for the flute. But not for the trumpet. Have you checked out if you have updates available in their app?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Henu said:


> Ah, I missed your post! I didn't have either of those new UIs earlier as well, but I just got the email from Spitfire and went to see if there were any updates available, and there was for the flute now. And with that update I got that new UI version...for the flute. But not for the trumpet. Have you checked out if you have updates available in their app?


Yes i did, just restarted the app, no updates unfortunately


----------



## Henu (Dec 14, 2022)

Ok, well I think then that the updates will come randomly at some point, as I had one out of two and you had zero. I still can't understand how it's possible in 2022, but the same sort of behaviour also happens with e.g. Native Access every now and then with updates, for example CSS 1.7.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 14, 2022)

The new view for the Total Performance patches is pretty neat!


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Might that new UI only work in kontakt 7, i wonder... that would be a bummer (still on 6)
The library sets works in older kontakt versions (even officially suported), so one would think, it's on all kontakt versions where the libraries are supported on. @SpitfireSupport could you fine people shine a light on this? (also see my previous post)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Might that new UI only work in kontakt 7, i wonder... that would be a bummer (still on 6)
> The library sets works in older kontakt versions (even officially suported), so one would think, it's on all kontakt versions where the libraries are supported on. @SpitfireSupport could you fine people shine a light on this? (also see my previous post)


Nope, working on 6 for me!

I'm pretty sure that Spitfire staggers updates amongst users so everyone doesn't try to download it simultaneously. You should be getting your update available soon. For the update with the new view (I already had the updates where the Total Performance patches were added), I only have the SSW one available right now, no SSB.

Also, you can have Kontakt 7 Player (or full) installed side-by-side with Kontakt 6 full, if there are any Player libraries that need Kontakt 7. And Kontakt 5 too! Each plugin is named differently, and they don't interfere with each other.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Nope, working on 6 for me!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Spitfire staggers updates amongst users so everyone doesn't try to download it simultaneously. You should be getting your update available soon. For the update with the new view (I already had the updates where the Total Performance patches were added), I only have the SSW one available right now, no SSB.
> 
> Also, you can have Kontakt 7 Player (or full) installed side-by-side with Kontakt 6 full, if there are any Player libraries that need Kontakt 7. And Kontakt 5 too! Each plugin is named differently, and they don't interfere with each other.


I guess  i will await the update on the the total performance patches updates that i recently received then...


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you for this amazing update! Especially for free!
Love the demo too. Jaw dropping as always


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I noticed that you reduced the prices of the Symphony Orchestra range, even for the bundles (!). Is it only for this month? It's nowhere mentioned.


They're on sale, just no official announcement has been made yet by the looks of it. I noticed BBCSO was on sale too. And I saw this because I was looking up Solstice because of the OT announcement today.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 14, 2022)

Huh. I thought SSO bundle would never go on sale. Seems like the Chamber edition is unaffected on my end though. The normal version with Symphonic strings is cheaper for once.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Haha, seems like it. Who would have guessed, a daw not popular with orchestral music composers in general, being used by him. I would had guessed he uses: cubase, Logic, digital performer.. but looking at the screencast, it indeed looks like FLstudio.


This is Digital Performer.











Actually, I see here: this *is* FL Studio:

View attachment FL Studio.mp4




RogiervG said:


> Might that new UI only work in kontakt 7, i wonder... that would be a bummer (still on 6)
> The library sets works in older kontakt versions (even officially suported), so one would think, it's on all kontakt versions where the libraries are supported on. @SpitfireSupport could you fine people shine a light on this? (also see my previous post)


I don't have it either. I'm on Kontakt 6.7.1


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 14, 2022)

Is the Play Guide just for the flute or also for the trumpet? I updated the flute, but don't see anything for the trumpet at the moment.

Edit: Should be for both - guess I will have to wait for the trumpet update to show up.


----------



## Honigdachs (Dec 14, 2022)

These patches are really good, definitely a huge improvement.


----------



## bbport (Dec 14, 2022)

I too am missing the Play Guide. I have Kontakt 7 so I assume an older version of Kontakt isn't the issue.

Edit: I should clarify that I don't have the Play Guide for trumpet nor the flute.


----------



## jazzdrums22 (Dec 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> BBC SO had quite a few updates/improvements (including total performance updates) already


As a new user of BBC SO, I was not aware of 'total performance updates'. Can you shed a bit of light on that? Thx!


----------



## Iondot (Dec 14, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The new view for the Total Performance patches is pretty neat!


Holy smokes! So elegant — and only an 84MB update from the previous version.

Hope this makes it through to the Trumpet!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 14, 2022)

jazzdrums22 said:


> As a new user of BBC SO, I was not aware of 'total performance updates'. Can you shed a bit of light on that? Thx!


I think the Performance Legatos are meant. Essentially these are Legatos together with short overlays that are velocity sensitive.


----------



## tabulius (Dec 14, 2022)

The flute demo was great! I really like this approach and the flutter effect at lowest dynamics (or vibrato values?) was a good idea. However, this would be useful to turn off as well. Is that possible?


----------



## wunderflo (Dec 15, 2022)

very nice. Thank you very much, Spitfire! Best update of the year?

To those who are confused: If you already installed the SSB and SSW updates a couple of days ago (those with the broken mic mixer), you need to check the Spitfire app. There are new updates (only a couple of MBs if you already installed the big multiple GBs ones before). Everything's working fine now and they added the "play guide" button.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 15, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> very nice. Thank you very much, Spitfire! Best update of the year?
> 
> To those who are confused: If you already installed the SSB and SSW updates a couple of days ago (those with the broken mic mixer), you need to check the Spitfire app. There are new updates (only a couple of MBs if you already installed the big multiple GBs ones before). Everything's working fine now and they added the "play guide" button.


I installed the brass yesterday, once the email was sent out, and the play guide is not there. I'm also using the same version number shown in the video with Paul. My mic's do seem broken..sigh. :(
For anyone that doesn't see the playguide, it's worth seeing if the mic's work fine.

[Update] VST2 and VST3 give different results / issues.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 15, 2022)

Fantastic update! Thank you Spitfire! Can't wait to play around with these!


----------



## Iskra (Dec 15, 2022)

Wonderful update!
As said by some above, I also updated both libraries, Flute is perfectly fine, but Trumpet is missing the play guide and the mics are broken (just the close is active and trying to activate/move the slider of the tree or Ambient make chaos on the interface (the sound seems to be from the tree mic and not the close, so I think it's a UI issue). That's inside the DAW (Cubase 9,5), on standalone kontakt (6) the mics of the trumpet work perfectly fine, although the play guide is still missing.
It wasn't mentioned, but it seems the updates include new samples, as the update size was over 16 GB for the trumpet and 1,6GB for the flute (plus there was no fast legato for the flute or trumpet, nor there was muted legato if I remember correctly).
I just checked and there's another very small update on the spitfire app (114 Mb), so it will probably fix the UI issue) - so for those who already installed the big update file, check the app again


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 15, 2022)

Iskra said:


> Wonderful update!
> As said by some above, I also updated both libraries, Flute is perfectly fine, but Trumpet is missing the play guide and the mics are broken (just the close is active and trying to activate/move the slider of the tree or Ambient make chaos on the interface (the sound seems to be from the tree mic and not the close, so I think it's a UI issue). That's inside the DAW (Cubase 9,5), on standalone kontakt (6) the mics of the trumpet work perfectly fine, although the play guide is still missing.
> It wasn't mentioned, but it seems the updates include new samples, as the update size was over 16 GB for the trumpet and 1,6GB for the flute (plus there was no fast legato for the flute or trumpet, nor there was muted legato if I remember correctly).
> I just checked and there's another very small update on the spitfire app (114 Mb), so it will probably fix the UI issue) - so for those who already installed the big update file, check the app again


I can confirm this further update has brought in the play guide and fixed some mic issues. One still remains for me, my close/far still only plays the close mic when adjusted.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you Spitfire for these great updates! I love it that after so many years you still keep improving the Air Lyndhurst libraries! Excellent feature that there's a view in the plugin that shows what's being triggered when. For a hobbyist like me that's invaluable.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 15, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I think the Performance Legatos are meant. Essentially these are Legatos together with short overlays that are velocity sensitive.


Yes i meant those..

@jazzdrums22 they where a major update of sorts. Since it improves the workflow (less keyswitching)


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 15, 2022)

Haha those Andy Blaney pieces are ridiculous 😂

Man's a genius.


----------



## Arviwan (Dec 17, 2022)

A few days ago, Spitfire sent me a survey to fullfill, asking what they could improve, and my 1st answer was : legatos !
I had nerver seen a developper respond so quickly to my wishes 
Thanks a lot good people at Spitfire Audio.
And i'm eager to discover the next instruments who will get the performanece update.
Cheers


----------



## easyrider (Dec 17, 2022)

I’m a Spitfire fanboy 🤭


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 18, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Thanks SF for the Total Performances so far. Nice job.
> 
> Question to all:
> I own Strings Pro, Woodwinds (core) and Brass (core)
> ...


There is no core in the Symphony series (only standard and pro), maybe you are confused with the Studio orchestra (another orchestra line from Spitfire Audio), which does have a core and pro version?









Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Studio Orchestra


Spitfire Studio Orchestra is an encyclopaedic, blockbuster arsenal of strings, brass, and woodwinds with depth, detail, and focus.



www.spitfireaudio.com












Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Studio Orchestra Professional


Spitfire Studio Orchestra Professional offers our full range of instruments, plus two expert mixes, and our complete microphone selection.



www.spitfireaudio.com





The total performance patches, this thread is talking about are for the symphony line:








Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Symphony Orchestra


Spitfire Symphony Orchestra provides all the tools to create blockbuster symphonic works - Woodwinds, Brass, Strings and additional samples with Masse.



www.spitfireaudio.com












Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Symphony Orchestra Professional


SSO Professional brings a new level of customisation and control with detailed signals, comprehensive mic positions, and expert mixes.



www.spitfireaudio.com




and the complete versions of both (or even the SSO Chamber strings editions, std and pro)
To be more precise these two patches are for Symphonic Woodwinds and Brass libraries, that are part of the symphony series.


----------

